# overnet

## mtto

Ragazzi, ho un problema: ho fatto

```
emerge overnet
```

e ho scoperto che per avviarlo bisogna dare:

```
/opt/overnet/overnet
```

ma è tutto in riga di comando!!!

E' molto scomodo, esiste un'interfaccia grafica (che magari mi metta anche l'iconcina nel menu "internet" di KDE)?

Ho letto in threads stranieri di "gui" ma quali posso emergere esattamente?

Ciao e grazie a tutti!

----------

## Benve

a questa:

http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/download.shtml

si arriva dal sito di overnet, ma non lo ho mai usato

----------

## mtto

 :Embarassed:   non c'è l'ebuild per gentoo...

so che dovrei fare l'installazione dai sorgenti, ma non so come gestire le dipendenze, (se ci sono) e l'integrazione con KDE... Non ho mai installato un programma senza "emerge", sig!!!

Grazie comunque   :Wink: 

----------

## stuart

sei sfigato

perchè sto smontando il fisso e stò usando il portatile e devo andare a memoria, sennò ti scrivevo per filo e per segno da fare con il copia incolla

allora, vuoi provare overnet?

1- disinstalla la versione del portage (troppo vecchia, poco efficiente)

2- scaricati: http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/core.shtml oppure http://download.overnet.com/overnet0.51.2.tar.gz

la prima è una versione in via di sviluppo, magari prova la seconda

3- fai una cartella overnet nella tua home

4- cerca su google un contact.dat aggiornato (serve per il bootstrap di overnet) e mettilo nella cartella

5- cd /home/cometichiami/overnet (portati nella cartella overnet che hai creato)

6- ./overnet_0.51.2 (sostituisci il numero corretto)

7- overnet si è installato

per la gui:

1-scaricati: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ed2k-gtk-gui/ed2k-gtk-gui-0.6.2.tar.gz?download

2-estraila nella tua /home e ci trovi dentro una cartella (tar -xzf nome file, poi cambia directory e vai nella cartella creata cd ed2k ecc ecc)

3- ./configure

     make

     su (devi diventare root)

     make install

ed hai sia overnet sia la gui

per farli parlare insieme:

avvia overnet (/home/come tichiami/overnet/overnetversioneche hai scelto):

pass pinco pallino

e così il tuo username è pinco con la password pallino

avvia la gui

cambia lo username in pinco con pass pallino

la porta di default per tutte e due è la 4663 (intendo la porta che usano per comunicare)

modifica tutte le opzioni che vuoi dalla gui

divertiti

----------

## mtto

Ciao!

Sfiga a parte provo subito   :Very Happy:   eh eh!

Grazie!

----------

## mtto

 *stuart wrote:*   

> divertiti

 

Grazie, ho fatto come hai detto tu, ma non so se funziona bene: questi sono i messaggi che mi dà la GUI:

 *Quote:*   

> 07 Mar, 21.25.29h   GUI: auto-spawn: no local core running, we need to spawn one.
> 
> 07 Mar, 21.25.29h   GUI:  GUI: Spawned local donkey (hope it worked). New PID: 18748
> 
> 07 Mar, 21.25.31h   GUI: we are CONNECTED to the core. Logging in...
> ...

 

Ho anche segnalato le directory da condividere e la porta 4663 sia per "other clients" che per "controllers/gui" ma quando per esempio scrivo "madonna" nella finestra di SEARCH e po premo il pulsante GO, non mi trova niente....

Deve rodarsi oppure i risultati li dovrebbe dare subito???

Ciao!

----------

## stuart

sia dalla gui nell'apposita finestra sia da riguzza di comando con i comandi port e uport setti le porte tcp e udp che tu intendi utilizzare con overnet

per aprirle vai qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132580&highlight=overnet

una controllatina con nmap sarebbe l'ideale

dopo che sei sicuro di avere aperto le porte come da esempio, l'unica cosa che potrebbe essere è il contact.dat obsoleto che hai scaricato, eventualmente sostituiscilo con un altro

----------

## Sparker

Sai che con mldonkey puoi accedere anche alla rete Overnet?

----------

## mtto

 *stuart wrote:*   

> sia dalla gui nell'apposita finestra sia da riguzza di comando con i comandi port e uport setti le porte tcp e udp che tu intendi utilizzare con overnet
> 
> per aprirle vai qua:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132580&highlight=overnet
> ...

 

tu intendi questo vero?

```
usi iptables, ecco come aprirle: ammettiamo ceh te abbia scelto 6666 tcp e 6667 udp 

 #allow overnet 

 iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 6666 -j ACCEPT 

 iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport 6667 -j ACCEPT 

 iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 6666 -j ACCEPT 

 iptables -I OUTPUT -p udp --sport 6667 -j ACCEPT
```

il fatto è che da riga di comando mi da' qualcosa tipo "command not found" sia se provo con

```
allow overnet....
```

sia con

```
nmap
```

forse la cosa è collegata, se scrivo !vc nella finestrella della GUI mi dà questo, e so che non dovrebbe per funzionare bene...

 *Quote:*   

> 07 Mar, 22.24.05h   Good news - specified admin username, password and aport match the one in the pref.met file.
> 
> 07 Mar, 22.24.05h   GUI:  GUI: Spawned local donkey (hope it worked). New PID: 18879
> 
> 07 Mar, 22.24.08h   Good news - specified admin username, password and aport match the one in the pref.met file.
> ...

 

Sul sito c'è anche scritto qualcosa di complicato per fare "bootstrap" anche senza avere un contact.dat aggiornato (che non sono riuscito a trovare) ma non ci ho capito un c...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mtto

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Sai che con mldonkey puoi accedere anche alla rete Overnet?

 

No, cmq l'avevo provato e sebbene riuscisse a trovare un bel po' di roba, non riuscivo a fare il download di niente...

Non sarò mica costretto a usare windows xp solo per kazaa lite, vero?   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## malteo

se è per Kazaa (cioè le reti Fasttrack) puoi usare gift, leggi qui.

come frontend, visto che usi KDE, ti consiglio Apollon  :Smile: [/url]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

amule non ti piace?

----------

## mtto

 *CortoMaltese wrote:*   

> se è per Kazaa (cioè le reti Fasttrack) puoi usare gift, come frontend, visto che usi KDE, ti consiglio Apollon 

 

Grazie del suggerimento, tra l'altro Gift non è nemmeno più "maschera", il problema è che ho emerso tutti i plugin con "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS....", ma l'unico che sembra attivarsi è openFT, salvo il fatto che non riesce a trovare niente...   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> amule non ti piace

 

mai provato... ha bisogno anche lui della gui e di tutte quelle impostazioni, plug-in e casini vari che mi fanno impazzire????   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mtto wrote:*   

> mai provato... ha bisogno anche lui della gui e di tutte quelle impostazioni, plug-in e casini vari che mi fanno impazzire????  

 

No e' questo il bello. Lo installi fai partire fai update server ti connetti e tutto dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *mtto wrote:*   mai provato... ha bisogno anche lui della gui e di tutte quelle impostazioni, plug-in e casini vari che mi fanno impazzire????   
> 
> No e' questo il bello. Lo installi fai partire fai update server ti connetti e tutto dovrebbe funzionare.

 

L'ultima versione (1.2.6) risulta mascherata: sembra che vada comunque bene.

Funziona come Emule sotto win e sembra essere un buon clone. 

La vera pecca e' che a differenza di emule NON ha un buon manuale ma si affida solo all'intuito...

----------

## micron

Ho avuto modo di provare programmi quali overnet ed amule ma sono rimasto un pelo deluso, mi spiego: anche se non stavano scaricando nulla l'accesso ad internet risultava veramente lento, era tutto congestionato!  :Mad: 

Un amico mi ha detto che poteva essere un problema del mio ISP (tiscali) che limita il numero di connessioni che un abbonato può avere in un certo istante e, sempre secondo lui, questi programmi cercano di instaurare un numero troppo elevato di connessioni  :Arrow:  si ha il congestionamento globale...

Penso che si tratti di una cxxata, voi siete in grado di fornirmi una spiegazione più logica?

Mi piacerebbe veramente poterli utilizzare  :Sad:  (al momento sono costretto ad usare dcgui-qt, non è male però...)

----------

## stuart

 *mtto wrote:*   

> tu intendi questo vero?
> 
> [snip]

 

ricapitolo, vedo che sei un pochino confuso

ora ho il pc di casa   :Smile:   ed è un pelo meglio che a memoria

allora qui trovi il contac.dat aggiornato:

http://www.overnet2000.de/contact.dat

prendi konqueror o nautilus o qualunque file manager visuale e lo metti nella cartella di overnet da te creata

controlla se ti ha creato anche una cartella nascosta chiamata .overnet, con il puntino davanti e metti un contact.dat anche lì dentro

ed il contact.dat è sistemato, ok?

apri overnet da RIGA DI COMANDO con il comando /home/cometichiami/overnet/overnetversionechetehaiscaricato

digita:

port 6666 e poi invio

ed hai aperto la porta 6666

digita uport 6667 e poi invio

ed hai aperto la porta 6667

digita q

ti chiederà se sei sicuro di uscire

rispondi y (yes)

l'uscita serve per fixare le modifiche 

se usi iptables come firewall oppure qualunque front-end grafico di iptables  (guarddog, shorewall, ecc) apri il file /etc/rc.firewall da root

inserisci le regole di iptables (utilizzando il copia-incolla)

 #allow overnet 

 iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 6666 -j ACCEPT 

 iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport 6667 -j ACCEPT 

 iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 6666 -j ACCEPT 

 iptables -I OUTPUT -p udp --sport 6667 -j ACCEPT

ovviamente puoi mettere le porte che vuoi

riavvia il firewall:

 /etc/rc.firewall stop

/etc/rc.firewall start

riavvia overnet dalla gui

al posto di unclear ti comparirà open come id

n.b. le stesse regole di apertura chiusura iptables Valgono anche per amule

p.s. nmap non è un comando ma un programma per fare port-scanning e vedere quali porte hai aperto

editShev: quotate con un po' di decenza, è inutile riportare per intero i post precedenti, basta un po' di scrolling. Quotate solo le frasi alle quali rispondete, oppure non quotate, non è un obbligo  :Smile: 

In questo caso ho sistemato io il quoting

----------

## mtto

sono molto confuso!   :Embarassed: 

magari sicuramente anche zuccone, ma ti riporto la mia situazione:

1) ho copiato il contact.dat nella cartella /home/mtto/overnet (non ce ne sono di nascoste)

2) non ho nessun firewall software, ma ho aperto le porte TCP 4662 e UDP 4666 del router wireless della Telecom che mi hanno dato con Alice Flash 640

La mia domanda è: se entro in overnet da riga di comando e digito

```
port 4662

uport 4666
```

poi all'interno della gui dove devo specificare questi valori: credo i candidati siano:

1) nella finestra iniziale "connect to donkey core" dove c'è "core port" con indirizzo di default 4663

2) oppure, visto che al core dice di connettersi con questo valore, nella finestra "OPTION" tabella "CORE" campi "port for other clients": XXXX e "port for controllers/gui": YYYY

Cosa devo mettere al posto di XXXX e YYYY? Le ho provate tutte, ma forse è proprio lunedì   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao, grazie per la pazienza e scusa la mia ignoranza...

----------

## stuart

 *mtto wrote:*   

> sono molto confuso!  
> 
> magari sicuramente anche zuccone, ma ti riporto la mia situazione:
> 
> 1) ho copiato il contact.dat nella cartella /home/mtto/overnet (non ce ne sono di nascoste)
> ...

 

fai così:

apri una shell

/home/mtto/overnet/overnetlaversionechehaiinstaalato

e sei in overnet

>port 4662

>uport 4666

>q

Are you sure you want to exit?(y or n):

y

ed hai impostato in overnet da riga di comando le porte del tuo router

per vedere se ti ha aperto le porte riavvia il core e digita 

>vo (view options)

poi automaticamente aprendo la gui troverai le nuove porte settate

la porta 4663 di default è impostata nella gui e nel core come porta di comunicazione 

non toccarla, và bene così com'è

ora con le due porte aperte e con il contact.dat devi per forza connetterti

fammi sapere mi raccomando! 

 :Wink: 

----------

## mtto

 *stuart wrote:*   

> ora con le due porte aperte e con il contact.dat devi per forza connetterti 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   niente da fare: comincio a convincermi che forse è la Telecom che inibisce certi canali... Ho letto da qualche parte che possono farlo...

Cmq grazie per tutto il tempo perso... Ti offrirei uno spritz!!!! eh eh   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

anch'io ho telecom

apri la gui

collegati al core

nella pagina dei download, in alto dove devi inserire i termini per le ricerche, immetti i seguenti comandi, dopo magari un paio di minuti che sei connesso

!retest

!g

!vo

!g

(il punto esclamativo significa comando avanzato, dalla gui comandi il core)

poi vai nella pagina di stato, copia e incolla l'output di tutto quello che ti è uscito e postalo qua

se ti avanza del tempo fai un bell'emerge nmap, te lo installi,( purtroppo devo reinstallarlo anch'io e non ti posso dare il comando preciso, non me lo ricordo), ti fai una scansione delle tue due porte così vediamo se risultano aperte

ah, ormai il 99,99 è fatto, non abbandonare adesso, mi raccomando

poi quando abbiamo finito con overnet passiamo ad edonkey con la stessa gui   :Cool: 

----------

## mtto

Stuart!!!!!!!!!! funziona, e scarica a tutta birra!!!

Solo che non avevo ancora letto il tuo post, e così girovagando per la rete ho scoperto che poteva essere l'impostazione del router wi-fy a non permettermi di far funzionare overnet.

Adesso funziona perchè:

1) ho disabilitato il firewall (credo non sia una mossa saggia, però   :Rolling Eyes:  )

2) ho impostato nella sezione "virtual server" le porte TCP 4999 e UDP 5000 che fanno riferimento all'indirizzo IP della mia macchina)

3) ho fatto port 4999 e uport 5000 dalla riga comando di overnet.

Io di reti 'n ci capisco niente, è saggio disabilitare il firewall del router?

Alternativamente ho letto da qualche parte che disabilitando il DHCP del router è facile impostare il firewall in modo da far "passare" overnet (sicuramente mi sono spiegato da animale, ma spero qualcuno capisca, e magari mi spieghi come fare, se è effettivamente possibile   :Wink:  )

 *stuart wrote:*   

> poi quando abbiamo finito con overnet passiamo ad edonkey con la stessa gui

 

ah, non vedo l'ora! Dunque ho emerso NMAP... e ora? Visto che così funziona è necessario vedere le porte aperte?

Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

 :Sad:   di router fino a quando non me ne compro uno non ne sò niente

hai visto che con overnet ce l'hai fatta?   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## mtto

 *stuart wrote:*   

> hai visto che con overnet ce l'hai fatta?   

 

Già!   :Very Happy:   che bellezza!

A costo di disabilitare il firewall del router, però!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non so se è saggio... Tu sei collegato direttamente con un modem adsl senza alcun filtro?

----------

## stuart

purtroppo io ho "solo" iptables con un modem ethernet

comunque per la tua tranquillità fai le prove su:

https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2  e 

http://scan.sygatetech.com/quickscan.html

così inizi ad avere una mezza idea di dove sei aperto

----------

## randomaze

 *mtto wrote:*   

> A costo di disabilitare il firewall del router, però!  
> 
> Non so se è saggio... Tu sei collegato direttamente con un modem adsl senza alcun filtro?

 

Scusa, non puoi impostare le regole nel firewall? Oramai sai quali porte devono restare aperte  :Wink: 

----------

## mtto

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Scusa, non puoi impostare le regole nel firewall? Oramai sai quali porte devono restare aperte 

 

Già, però è la prima volta che metto mano su un router e mi confonde il fatto che posso impostare queste regole sia come "virtual server" che come regole del firewall.

Nel secondo caso devo specificare, oltre ad una porta iniziale e una finale, anche gli indirizzi tipo 0.0.0.0 su qualcosa tipo "interfaccia interna" e poi anche su "interfaccia esterna"....   :Shocked:   boh?

Ho provato e riprovato ma forse non capisco che indirizzi tipo 0.0.0.0 mettere e dove...

----------

## randomaze

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Già, però è la prima volta che metto mano su un router e mi confonde il fatto che posso impostare queste regole sia come "virtual server" che come regole del firewall.
> 
> Nel secondo caso devo specificare, oltre ad una porta iniziale e una finale, anche gli indirizzi tipo 0.0.0.0 su qualcosa tipo "interfaccia interna" e poi anche su "interfaccia esterna"....    boh?
> 
> Ho provato e riprovato ma forse non capisco che indirizzi tipo 0.0.0.0 mettere e dove...

 

L'interfacia interna é quella verso la tua rete di casa

L'interfaccia esterna é quella verso il mondo esterno.

Va da se che devi proteggere l'interfaccia interna da quella esterna filtrando (sulla esterna) i tentativi di connessione diversi da quelli che ti interessano (es. le porte di overnet)

----------

## mtto

Già ma operativamente non mi è così immediato: quando si tratta di settare le opzioni del router trovo nei guai...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Già ma operativamente non mi è così immediato: quando si tratta di settare le opzioni del router trovo nei guai...  

 

Lascia disattivato il firewall (oppure disattiva overnet e riattiva il firewall) per qualche giorno, e leggi l'introduzione di 

Giacomini.

Dopo, con calma, guarda come quello che hai letto si può adattare al tuo problema....

----------

## mtto

Grazie!   :Very Happy: 

Questo me lo bookmarko e me lo studio x benino...

----------

## berus

Scusate se ritiro su il topic.. Mi spiegate per favore come fare il bootstrap o cosa fae con il concat.dat? Io l'ho copiato nelle directory.. Le impostazioni le ho settate tutte (non ho messo la gui per via delle dipendenze..). Da linea di comando faccio parire overnet m aè sempre unclear .. Ho un router Zyxel impostato bene (con l'aiuto del forum..) ma non fuziona niente..

----------

## stuart

 *berus wrote:*   

> Scusate se ritiro su il topic.. Mi spiegate per favore come fare il bootstrap o cosa fae con il concat.dat? Io l'ho copiato nelle directory.. Le impostazioni le ho settate tutte (non ho messo la gui per via delle dipendenze..). Da linea di comando faccio parire overnet m aè sempre unclear .. Ho un router Zyxel impostato bene (con l'aiuto del forum..) ma non fuziona niente..

 

il tuo contact dat è aggiornato?

cerca su google e prova con uno aggiornato, se te lo fà ancora sono le porte chiuse

----------

## bld

ma questo cose' scusa? 

*  net-p2p/ed2k-gtk-gui [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.6.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,745 kB

      Homepage:    http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/

      Description: GTK+ Client for overnet

Non e' un client per overnet?  :Razz: 

----------

## stuart

 *bld wrote:*   

> ma questo cose' scusa? 
> 
> *  net-p2p/ed2k-gtk-gui [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.6.2
> ...

 

no, è la gui per edonkey e  overnet

e non funziona con le ultime due versioni

----------

## berus

Il contact.dat l'ho preso direttamente sal sito.. dovrebbe essere aggiornato credo. Ma fa tutto da solo all'avvio? 

Per la gui so che c'era qualcosa nel portage ma avevo letto che non funzionava. Compilare i sorgenti è un problema per le gtk. con le 2 ha problemi e non sono così esperto da risolverli   :Sad: 

Grazie

----------

## blacksword

 *stuart wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   ma questo cose' scusa? 
> 
> *  net-p2p/ed2k-gtk-gui [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.6.2
> ...

 

Non è vero, io uso l'ultima versione di overnet con ed2k-gui.

Allora per farlo andare come dio comanda bisogna scaricarsi l'ultima versione di overnet e poi emergiarsi l'ed2k-gui. Una volta installato il tutto fai partire overnet da linea di comando, una volta avviata scrivi i seguenti comandi:

name nomeutente

pass nomeutente password

poi scrivi vo per vedere come sono le impostazioni generali. Ah ti ricordo che per connetterti con overnet hai bisogno di un file contact.dat che devi sovrascrivere in /home/tuoutente/.overnet/ poi killi tutti i processi overnet ke sono attivi. A questo punto fai partire ed2k-gui. Devi inserire un po di cagate prima di riuscire a connetterti al core:

host of local host : localhost

core port : 4663

come username e password devi dargli quelli che hai settato prima da linea di comando.

Ora puoi cliccare su spawn core e poi su ok e voilà puoi usare la gui di overnet!!!!! Se incontri dei problemi chiedi che vediamo di risolvere!

----------

## berus

Ok, grazie.

Ora non sono a casa.. stasera faccio le prove.  :Wink: 

----------

## stuart

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è vero, io uso l'ultima versione di overnet con ed2k-gui.
> 
> 

 

visto che lo usi con l'ultima versione (e cioè la 0.53.3) mi dici per piacere cosa hai modificato per farla funzionare?

io ho la gui 0.6.2 e overnet 0.52pre tim e vanno benissimo, la 0.53.3 non viene "digerita" dalla gui che crasha a nastro

e soprattutto riesci anche ad usare l'ultima versione di edonkey (che supporta le zlib) sempre con la gui vecchia?

te lo chiedo perchè sei il primo che sento che è riuscito a farla funzionare, stavo per scaricarmi l'ultima versione del cvs ma prima aspetto la tua risposta

----------

## berus

Effettivamente la gui funziona..   :Smile: 

Ho fatto tutto quello che c'era da fare ma non si collega per niente.. o meglio.. ho provato a fare una ricerca e rimane per delle ore il "Searching...". Lo stato sulla barra in fondo dopo l'ID è (unclear), e non credo sia giusto.

Una pagina di "test" è questa. Adesso la porta TCP che ho settato funziona mentre la UDP no (può dipendere da questo?).

Ci siamo quasi..

----------

## berus

Ora funziona tutto. L'ultimo problema credo fosse il concat.dat, dopo averne provati 9 sono riuscito a collegarmi. Funziona benissimo.

Grazie

----------

## blacksword

 *stuart wrote:*   

> visto che lo usi con l'ultima versione (e cioè la 0.53.3) mi dici per piacere cosa hai modificato per farla funzionare?
> 
> io ho la gui 0.6.2 e overnet 0.52pre tim e vanno benissimo, la 0.53.3 non viene "digerita" dalla gui che crasha a nastro
> 
> e soprattutto riesci anche ad usare l'ultima versione di edonkey (che supporta le zlib) sempre con la gui vecchia?
> ...

 

No, la gui con edonkey mi crasha diretto. Appena provo a collegarmi al core edonkey il processo si killa da solo, per quanto riguarda overnet invece nn mi ha mai crashato e gira molto bene con la gui. Io ho installato overnet 0.53.3 e ed2k-gtk-gui 0.6.2. Segui la mia procedura e vedi che funziona!

----------

## stuart

effettivamente ho semplicemente installato un 'altra 0.53.3 senza emerge e funziona da subito

mi sà che quella che crashava era una beta.........

immaginavo che nemmeno tu fossi riuscito a far funzionare edonkey 0.53.3 con la 0.62, visto che finora non c'è riuscito nessuno   :Confused: 

p.s. gli unici tre programmi che non ho installato tramite emerge sono edo, overnet e la gui, non mi piace dove le mette emerge (in /opt se è ancora come prima), ed ancora meno l'utente che crea (sempre se è ancoracome prima)

è l'unico caso in cui preferisco una bella e sana installazione a manina in /home

----------

## blacksword

 *stuart wrote:*   

> effettivamente ho semplicemente installato un 'altra 0.53.3 senza emerge e funziona da subito
> 
> mi sà che quella che crashava era una beta.........
> 
> immaginavo che nemmeno tu fossi riuscito a far funzionare edonkey 0.53.3 con la 0.62, visto che finora non c'è riuscito nessuno  
> ...

 

Mmmmm, beh io sono dell'idea che se una cosa è nel portage è meglio usare l'emerge! Per prima cosa è meglio avere una distro pulita e più usi emerge + è pulita. Nn so fino a che punto è meglio farla a manina! Se una cosa è emergiata puoi gestirla bene secondo me grazie a tante utility come ad esempio qpkg. Segui il mio consiglio, usa l'emerge!

----------

## stuart

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmmmm, beh io sono dell'idea che se una cosa è nel portage è meglio usare l'emerge! Per prima cosa è meglio avere una distro pulita e più usi emerge + è pulita.
> 
> 

 

non voglio scatenare un flame ma definisci la parola "pulita"

spiegami che differenza passa da fare un unmerge e da cancellare dalla /home  dove risiedono TUTTI i files creati col make con un rm -rf

non ho dipendenze, programmi ecc, tutto è nella home

la usa solo un utente 

c'è una sola directory dove è contenuto tutto (programma, files, contact.dat ecc)

i files stanno in due partizioni separate dell'hard disk sempre per tenere il sistema "pulito"

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Nn so fino a che punto è meglio farla a manina! 

 

come ho spiegato sopra  non mi piace ne dove la mette (/opt) ne l'utente che crea 

questione di gusti, ovviamente

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Se una cosa è emergiata puoi gestirla bene secondo me grazie a tante utility come ad esempio qpkg. Segui il mio consiglio, usa l'emerge!

 

per farmi seguire il tuo consiglio, spiega i vantaggi (qpkg non mi interessa) che otterrei rispetto a questi:

va bene 

scarica bene

mai un crash del core (da Natale)

mai un crash della gui con overnet 0.52pre tim ed edo 0.50.1

----------

## blacksword

Beh, overnet l'ho scaricato pure io a mano perchè la versione del portage è buggata però la gui l'ho installata con l'emerge. Per pulita intendo dire che usando il portage hai una gestionalità dei pacchetti installati nettamente superiore. Con il qpkg puoi sapere dove sono stati installati i files di un determinato pacchetto. E poi metti che esce una versione nuova della gui, quando fai il sync te ne accorgi perchè il pacchetto è registrato nel world e poi quindi aggiornarlo se vuoi. Insomma usando l'emerge hai dei vantaggi indiscutibili che perderesti facendo installazioni a mano. Inoltre dimentichi che tutto verrebbe ottimizzato per il tuo processore il che nn è poco. Questo è quello che intendo per installazione pulita ossia un installazione che puoi gestire in tutto e per tutto. Chiaramente il mio discorso è generale e nn riguarda esclusivamente overnet. Poi va beh ognuno adotta la propria politica di gestione del sistema, per esempio io ho messo il client overnet in /opt ma questa è una pura questione di guisti e abitudini! E cmq con il mio discorso nn voglio dire che la gui di overnet intallata a mano nn sia funzionale quanto una installata con l'emerge, la funzionalità nn è messa in discussione! Ma IMHO la gentoo è bella perchè ha l'emerge    :Wink:   !!!!

----------

